# Peacock bass and ick



## pipsterr (Oct 25, 2011)

Just bought and relocated 2 temisis peacocks 4-5 inches long on monday 10/24
125 gal tank
3 weeks since started tank, 1 cycle complete. 
water temp 78 
2 PBass
5 silver dollars 3 inch 
2 plecos.

Pbass showing poss ich this am on fins. Fed them and they ate guppies first day I transfered into my tank

Have not done water change yet, as do not know if should since water just got right a week ago. 

Any suggestions on next step? treat or not? change or not? chems ? 
expensive fish THANKS 
PIP


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site!

You actually have Peacocks in your tank, huh? Those fish get huge....you'll need a 300g in a short time and even bigger beyond that. I thought they were illegal to sell?

I'm not sure what you meant by "1 cycle complete"....can you explain? Also, have you tested your water for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate? When was the last time you did a water change? Can you post a pic?


----------



## pipsterr (Oct 25, 2011)

Im in Florida, they sell them and live in south florida.
Im planning on a bigger tank when they get bigger. this one was free, but has cost alot after the fact. 
1 cycle means I got the water to my first acceptable range tested 0 amonia, nitrites 
acceptable nitrates. per the local fish store. 
No water change yet as the water just tested "ok" friday 21st. 
Just moved the peacocks in yesterday, monday. and they have white spots(poss ick) on their fins. 1 had spots when I bought them


----------



## pipsterr (Oct 25, 2011)

I posted the pics to member gallerys?


----------

